# 1999 Pathfinder Headunit (Bose) replacement



## jmercjr (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a 99 pathfinder with the Bose system. The Headunit is toast and I will be replacing it with a Jensen 9224 DVD/NAV unit. Any advice on where to mount the gps antenna and the gps/bluetooth box. Also any special considerations or tips will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most Bose systems use 1-ohm impedance speakers and amps, unlike the 4-ohm impedance speakers and amps used on most systems. This will be an issue you will have to deal with. Try posting this in the Nav/audio section at The Nissan Path :: The World Wide Nissan Pathfinder Owners Forum :: R51 / R50 / WD21 :: www.TheNissanPath.com and you will probably get some good info on this swap.


----------



## attilapo (Jun 15, 2013)

you can check the user manual It will show you how to connect the wires 
http://www.autoradiodvdgpstv.com/us...r-GPS-Navigation-TV-System-User-Manual-C8.rar

or the installation guide, but it fits for Nissan March. i think there will be some simirality 

http://www.autoradiodvdgpstv.com/ca...-Player-GPS-Navigation-installation-guide.rar


----------



## joycerodgridue (Aug 28, 2011)

Both links which are given above are actually helpful. Hope you were able to replace it.


----------

